# New Filters Are Here!



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

So my FX5 is set up nothing like an filter I have had. It's running. I got this aquatop (sunsun) filter a lot of people on here were saying a lot of good stuff about. I bought two of them. Comes with media an does 525gph all this great stuff. It came with filter pads on every rack even the sponge rack has a filter pad under it? Is this needed or can I take most of these out of the filter? Also it has a UV light. What does this do exactly an how will my fish benefit from having this on the filter? Thanks


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Did the SunSun come with bio media too? I bought one for my brother and it only came with sponges. You can take some of the sponges out and replace them with bio media or you could run all sponges for mech only, depends on your application. UV kills bacteria, parasites, and algae that is in the water column, not something I would spend money on, but if it came with the filter, it's a nice little bonus.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah came with the sponge an then the smaller white pads in each tray, bamboo carbon, bio cubes, and the plastic bio balls.. Only about a handfull of the balls though. So I added a box of fluval bio-cubes to each filter took all but one of the white pads out an ran them like that. The UV light came with it.. Didn't think it was needed really since I don't hear of anyone using them but what the heck. The FX5 only came with the sponges around the outside. I filled all three trays with two boxes of fluval bio-cubes. It works awesome. has crazy vacuum though. The sunsun's are suppose to be 525gph.. I don't think they are anywhere near that.. the vacuum isn't very strong on it and the output isn't to impressive. I do have a spray bar on both of them though. Just to help disperse the water out. Not to impressed with these, nothing like the guys on here that wrote about them said they would be.. but I will give them a chance. If they don't work for all the more I spent on them I'll just junk em or see if someone wants them for a small tank on craigslist or something.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

The SunSun that I bought for my brother works great, I can't remember what model it was tho -- didn't have UV on it.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

this one is a UV-C500 they call it aquatop. I don't see it having 525gph. Doesn't seem to have enough flow for that to me.. I'm going to give it a chance before I down it. Give it a few weeks an see how I feel then


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm sure that like most filter manufacturers, that rating reflects the pump output and not the actual filter output when loaded with media and attached to a tank. They aren't bad filters when all things are considered (price being number #1), if nothing else, just fill them with sponges and filter floss and use them as extra mech filtration.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Your right, it was super cheap.. that's why I bought two.. got one on my 125g an one on my 90g.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Another thing you could do is just keep them running with bio media in them and if you ever buy another tank or need to seed a new filter, you can just take the media out of that filter and put it in the new one or transfer the filter over to the new tank -- instant cycle.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

That's exactly why I bought both of these. If you look in my old post asking about filters I mentioned I was buying extra just for cycle purposes. I can't seem to get it down so I filled them both with bio-cubes an sponge stuff.. put them on my two best tanks an will leave them until I need to start a new tank or any BS comes up. I figure with two I can keep one conditioned well always or if need be on my bigger tanks run them both. That's why I'm hoping they work out well. my 125g doesn't need the filter. I have the FX5, AC110, two mag H.O.T 250's one with the bio wheel and a casacde 300 on it. No need for filtration but that tank is always great an never has any problems. Funny cause it's the one with my pygo shoal an you would think is the messiest lol


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

if you have all the sponges in the sun suns maybe thats what slowing down the flow?


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I took them all out but one. One sponge, one white filter pad the rest are open.


----------

